# How much does the bone in a pork shoulder weigh?



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

The actual bone itself, say in a average 5-7 lbs shoulder.  Curious.  Thanks.


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2015)

mummel said:


> The actual bone itself, say in a average 5-7 lbs shoulder.  Curious.  Thanks.



Next time you make Pulled pork, weigh the scapula and you'll have your answer. The bone won't lose that much density when finished. You should make a contest out of it! Closest to guess the correct weight wins a prize!! Lol!


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

I only get the Costco butts which are deboned.  Has anyone ever weighed the bone?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2015)

To answer the question I think you might really be asking, generally count on about a 55-60% yield when smoking pork butts. in other words, 5.5-6 pounds of pulled pork from a 10 pound butt. 
 The bone is only part of the story. There is fat loss due to trimming as well as cooking, and overall moisture loss. But for what it's worth, I believe I did weigh a bone once and if i remember correctly it was just north of a pound.


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2015)

mummel said:


> I only get the Costco butts which are deboned.  Has anyone ever weighed the bone?



I never had a reason to weigh one. If you would like, I can weigh the scapula next time I make PP. I get bone-in butts for 1.49$ per lb. at Wegmans. 

The Scapula/shoulder blade is a very wide and flat bone. In a 9lb butt, it's weight could be measured in mere ounces. If you are wondering if it affects the price due to the weight, I would say theres minimal effect on the price.

If the Glenohumeral joint was left intact, the head and neck of the humerus could add more weight therefore increasing price.


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah Costco sells boneless butts for $1.89.  Wegmans sells bone-in butts for $1.49.  I'm trying to figure out which one offers better value.  Whats the breakeven point for bone-in butts so I know when I see a good deal.

I'm guessing, but if the bone weighs less than 1.5 lbs on an average 7lb butt, then the Wegmans is the better deal right.  How's my math?


----------



## cael (Jul 22, 2015)

mummel said:


> Yeah Costco sells boneless butts for $1.89.  Wegmans sells bone-in butts for $1.49.  I'm trying to figure out which one offers better value.  Whats the breakeven point for bone-in butts so I know when I see a good deal.
> 
> I'm guessing, but if the bone weighs less than 1.5 lbs on an average 7lb butt, then the Wegmans is the better deal right.  How's my math?


I recently got a 7 pound and a 10 pound and I would say the bones in each weighed more like 4-6 ounces.    Not much of a bone at all.    But I got mine from a different warehouse, Canada Costco's don't carry Butts.   At least not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2015)

Cael said:


> I recently got a 7 pound and a 10 pound and I would say the bones in each weighed more like 4-6 ounces.    Not much of a bone at all.    But I got mine from a different warehouse, Canada Costco's don't carry Butts.   At least not in my neck of the woods.


I may be remembering wrong, or maybe I weighed it raw after de boning a butt for sausage. Getting feeble minded in my advancing years[emoji]128516[/emoji]
Ok, I've been pretty feeble minded all along. I just have more of an excuse as I get older.


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

Someone must have done it at some point!?


----------



## cael (Jul 22, 2015)

Cael said:


> I recently got a 7 pound and a 10 pound and I would say the bones in each weighed more like 4-6 ounces.    Not much of a bone at all.    But I got mine from a different warehouse, Canada Costco's don't carry Butts.   At least not in my neck of the woods.





Mdboatbum said:


> I may be remembering wrong, or maybe I weighed it raw after de boning a butt for sausage. Getting feeble minded in my advancing years[emoji]128516[/emoji]
> Ok, I've been pretty feeble minded all along. I just have more of an excuse as I get older.


I don't think you were remembering wrong at all.     Your original post talked about the meat yeild and seemed pretty bang on to what I got out of mine.     I was just saying that the bones in my roasts barely weighed anything.    The big one came apart in two and I tossed it lightly in the trash with 2 fingers.


----------



## gpb11 (Jul 22, 2015)

At those prices the bone has to be more than 20% of the total weight for the boneless to be a better deal.

Since the bone won't be nearly that heavy, in this case go with the bone-in.

Though to be honest, the cost of gasoline to go to one store vs another likely is more money than the difference in pork price...  :)


----------



## mummel (Jul 22, 2015)

Well it clearly seems that $1.49 / lb at Wegmans for a bone-in butt is a better deal given that the bone more than likely weighs less than 1.5lbs.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 22, 2015)

I just hit a deal on some bone in at Safeway so grabbed two 10+lbs. going to cut them up in the next few days for sausage and will weigh them if that helps. when smoking PP shoulders I always use bone out . ya the bone can add flavor but I also think the bone cooks the meat internally and can throw the smoking timing off, (roasting perfect keep the bone) , Just My Thoughts (boy could this start an whole other discussion) LOL! as I remember I weighed some years back and they were minimal compared to fat trimmings .

Good Smoking,

Tom


----------



## xray (Jul 22, 2015)

A raw bone removed will weigh more just due to the connective tissue still attached to it, as opposed to a cooked butt where the bone is removed clean as a whistle



gpb11 said:


> At those prices the bone has to be more than 20% of the total weight for the boneless to be a better deal.
> 
> Since the bone won't be nearly that heavy, in this case go with the bone-in.
> 
> Though to be honest, the cost of gasoline to go to one store vs another likely is more money than the difference in pork price...  :)



^This. His statement is right on the money. 

There's no way the scapula bone is 20% of the total weight, so the bone-in is a better deal IMHO. 



mummel said:


> Well it clearly seems that $1.49 / lb at Wegmans for a bone-in butt is a better deal given that the bone more than likely weighs less than 1.5lbs.



The extra cost of the boneless butt is probably from the extra work of deboning the shoulder. Also, some people swear the bone-in imparts more moisture and flavor.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 22, 2015)

Cael said:


> I recently got a 7 pound and a 10 pound and I would say the bones in each weighed more like 4-6 ounces.    Not much of a bone at all.    But I got mine from a different warehouse, Canada Costco's don't carry Butts.   At least not in my neck of the woods.


Hey Cael

A few weeks ago I bought a bone-in butt at Costco Edmonton.  They only had the pre-seasoned butts in a cryopak, but after I read all the ingredients, I figured it was real close to my rub.  I bought one and pulled it.  It was fantastic!!!!!  Cost about $20 for a 5.3 pounder.

Gary


----------



## cael (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Gary!   Maybe just my Northwest location.   Meat guy told me they never carry Butts.    Good to know I can find them sometimes.

I went to TGP (the Grocery People) on Yellowhead and got them for $2.99/lb.   They sell them in a cryovac of 2 big ones just on the shelf.   But they will do singles if you ask for them for the same price.

Glad to know there is a good presasoned one at Costco for when I'm in a hurry.  :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 22, 2015)

In my nexk of the woods the bone in is always the better bargain. As mentioned the bone doesn't weigh much. What you are paying for with the price in crease is the cost of the butcher removing the bone and if tied tying the roast. I buy mine two roasts to a cryo pack. Total weight is usually 18-19 pound. Here they never go below $2 a pound with the boneless hovering around 3.50-4.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> In my nexk of the woods the bone in is always the better bargain. As mentioned the bone doesn't weigh much. What you are paying for with the price in crease is the cost of the butcher removing the bone and if tied tying the roast. I buy mine two roasts to a cryo pack. Total weight is usually 18-19 pound. Here they never go below $2 a pound with the boneless hovering around 3.50-4.


case

is this from C&C? I want to say they have them on their hot sheet at least once a quarter for about $1.49 if I am not mistaken (might be more, will have to pay more attention) . that is when I snag a bunch and hit the freezer. they might be doing it as a loss leader cause the sale is for at most a two week period. if you do not get the hot sheets sent to you they are just inside the door. they change every two weeks and the sale starts on Mondays. there are many more things than on the sheet just look for little yellow tags

tom


----------



## boykjo (Jul 22, 2015)

Bones can weigh up to a 1/2 lb  depending on their size..... Buy the bone in if the price is lower. Thats the best buy. I would be more concerned with the fat cap more than the bone. A good fat cap can weigh around 2 lbs which you may not want. As for sausage I look for a good fat cap

My 2 cents

Joe


----------



## mummel (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks.  Yeah bone in looks like the way to go.  Costco doesnt have the fat cap.  Neither does Wegmans.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> case
> 
> is this from C&C? I want to say they have them on their hot sheet at least once a quarter for about $1.49 if I am not mistaken (might be more, will have to pay more attention) . that is when I snag a bunch and hit the freezer. they might be doing it as a loss leader cause the sale is for at most a two week period. if you do not get the hot sheets sent to you they are just inside the door. they change every two weeks and the sale starts on Mondays. there are many more things than on the sheet just look for little yellow tags
> 
> tom


Yep I get the hot sheets via email. The lowest ours have gone is $1.79 at C&C. Gotta remember I live in the land of the Elitists and the Mecca of MicroBrew! Everything here is more expensive than the rest of Oregon.


----------



## beefy bill (Jul 23, 2015)

Here in North jersey meat prices are disgusting. We only have big chain supermarkets. I paid 6.99 a lb for chuck steaks last week, and butts are 3.99 a lb, as were loins! Price seemed fair for loin, but i wanted pulled pork..I almost paid 30 dollars for a butt, I told them keep it...local butcher is no better. He charges 11.00 a lb. For friggin london broil! I need a better meat spot...


----------



## mummel (Jul 23, 2015)

Are there places to order quality meats online?


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> Here in North jersey meat prices are disgusting. We only have big chain supermarkets. I paid 6.99 a lb for chuck steaks last week, and butts are 3.99 a lb, as were loins! Price seemed fair for loin, but i wanted pulled pork..I almost paid 30 dollars for a butt, I told them keep it...local butcher is no better. He charges 11.00 a lb. For friggin london broil! I need a better meat spot...


Bill I don't know how far away from Garfield you are,and if you have a freezer. Pork Shoulder 0.99 # Pork Spare ribs 1.99 # Chicken Leg Quarters 0.79 #

Richie


----------



## beefy bill (Jul 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bill I don't know how far away from Garfield you are,and if you have a freezer. Pork Shoulder 0.99 # Pork Spare ribs 1.99 # Chicken Leg Quarters 0.79 #
> 
> Richie


where is this richie!? I'm not that far and I have a big freezer downstairs!


----------



## beefy bill (Jul 23, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> where is this richie!? I'm not that far and I have a big freezer downstairs!


also, I prefer butts over picnics...is this my problem maybe?


----------



## beefy bill (Jul 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bill I don't know how far away from Garfield you are,and if you have a freezer. Pork Shoulder 0.99 # Pork Spare ribs 1.99 # Chicken Leg Quarters 0.79 #
> 
> Richie


also, I prefer butts over picnics. Is this my problem maybe?


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2015)

beefy bill said:


> where is this richie!? I'm not that far and I have a big freezer downstairs!


Bill here is the bad feature,you need to bring or buy bags from them LOL

Price Rite

Outwater Lane

Garfield.

Check their web site see some deal,they ussually have a sales flyer for the first 2 weeks.

Richie


----------



## adjuster11 (Jul 24, 2015)

Stupid Noob question.

Why are pork shoulders known at butts?

Rookie, taking it all in.


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

I read becaus they used to be stored in barrels and the crappy meat was stored on the bottom (I.e the butt of the barrel).


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 25, 2015)

was just at Portland Cash & Carry and their prices is $ 1.49lb 16-19lbs (two in cryovac) and 10% off by the case, a case is six bags. called Vancouver and Longview ,,, same pricing.

tom


----------



## adjuster11 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Mummel

Grille Fairy called, it's coming tomorrow!


----------



## chef boyarista (Jul 31, 2015)

I weighed mine last smoke after reading this. I got a 6.48 oz bone out of a 4.75 lb. pork butt. I know it doesn't matter too much, but I just wanted to help answer the OP.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2015)

adjuster11 said:


> Stupid Noob question.
> 
> Why are pork shoulders known at butts?
> 
> Rookie, taking it all in.





mummel said:


> I read becaus they used to be stored in barrels and the crappy meat was stored on the bottom (I.e the butt of the barrel).


Not specifically called Butts but short for Boston Butts. In the early days Wood Kegs were called Butts. Boston Packers started cutting and shipping the " True " shoulder portion of the Pig in these Butts. Meat Purveyors in the more southern states would order wagon loads of Boston Butts. Retailers receiving these Boston Butts started calling the pork portions inside the keg, Boston Butts and labeling them as such. So the name stuck with Consumers.

Also, again back to Meat Purveyors in North America, the National Association of Meat Purveyors (NAMP), the entire front Hog Leg, true shoulder down to but not including the foot is still called the " Shoulder " (NAMP #403). This large hunk of meat can be cut many ways according to a Buyer's Spec, but the most common cuts ordered in Boxed Portions is Shoulder, Picnic (NAMP #405) lower front leg, Shoulder, Picnic, Boneless (NAMP #405A). The true shoulder as described above is listed as Shoulder, Butt, Bone-In (NAMP #406), Shoulder, Butt, Boneless (NAMP #406A)...Pretty confusing, unless you are in the meat biz or a Buyer for a Restaurant and want to order the right cut, we order by the NAMP numbers. To make things easier for consumers and the Rookies stocking the shelves, you will see the front leg portions sold and labeled as Pork Picnic or Picnic Shoulder and Boston Butt, Butt Roast or just Pork Butt. OK...Got All That?...As of last year the Powers that Be in the Retail Meat biz have lobbied successfully to have the names changed. So, in the near future your kids won't have to ask if a BUTT is really a Pigs Rear End...

BTW,,,Bones are pretty good Insulators, especially, on quick cooked meat...Ever enjoy a nice Med/Rare steak only to find the meat next to the bone raw or rare? I can't count how many people have tried returning a mostly eaten T-Bone or Porterhouse Steak, ordered Medium or Med/Rare, claiming it was not cooked enough! This is less of a problem with Roasts and Poultry that is cooked to the recommended temps as the bone temps will be the same as the rest of the meat eventually...BUT...Cook or Smoke a Chicken Leg to 165°F, the meat will be done but the bone and meat closest to the joints will still be red or pink. This is why we often say, Breast to an IT of 165 and Legs to 175°F...JJ


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

Chef Boyarista said:


> I weighed mine last smoke after reading this. I got a 6.48 oz bone out of a 4.75 lb. pork butt. I know it doesn't matter too much, but I just wanted to help answer the OP.


Good to know, thanks.  Yeah I think from now on I can calculate 0.5 lbs for the bone, in which case $1.49 / lb with bone is better value than $1.89 / lb.  Also, the Wegmans packs are singles where the Costco are doubles.  I like this a lot more as I dont have to worry about resealing the second one.


----------



## sacsmitty (Jul 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> I only get the Costco butts which are deboned.  Has anyone ever weighed the bone?


Good to know.


----------



## 1finder (Aug 2, 2015)

GFS (Gordon Food Service) has boneless butt $1.29 lb, as of yesterday & the pork cushion was $1.64 lb. Found cushion from a local market for $0.31 lb & I didn't need to wear a mask. If making sausage with cushion you need to add fat. That's why I trim the caps from butts for PP and freeze, to add if needed for sausage.
Have weighed uncooked bones, trimmed with minimal meat left on bone (good oiled/salted/roasted for pot of sauce) and they averaged 2-2.5 lbs for both bones. These Butts were Restaurant Depot, 2 packs weighing 22-25 lbs. just my experience.
Interesting history on the origin of the name, thanks for that JJ...

Good luck!!


----------



## adjuster11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the education!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 9, 2015)

Good size bone from a 10 lb butt shoulder   8.8 oz













20150809_102144.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 9, 2015






Joe


----------



## mummel (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey nice work.  9oz, good to know!  I can probably budget half a pound bone for an average ~7lb butt.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 10, 2015)

not sure about shoulders , however just the other day we weighed two bones from a couple of Boston butts and the weight was 16.96 oz . and 15.72 oz.


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 10, 2015)

I just was able to get to grinding and cutting meat . I had a 9.4 lb bone in shoulder and the bone once removed weighed 5.2 oz.

Tom


----------



## eng3 (Sep 18, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I've been wondering about this for the longest time. I also have to choose between double boneless Costco (now $1.99/lb) or bone-in Wegmans (now 1.69/lb) and have wondered about which one is the better deal.  I agree with others, Wegmans is the better deal and you don't have to buy two but it is far more important to consider the fat cap when thinking of weight.


----------

